# Help Side Loading the Google TV app onto Tivo-DeTivo it even more



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Back in Feb I was able to side load the Google TV interface.
I worked great

It would work with YouTube TV with integration
Now it also integrates with Sling and others.

I tried to side load it last night, it installs I can see it, it asks me which Home page to run.
BUT 
Now when I run it , nothing happens.

QUESTION: did the block it now? I no longer works, no error, nothing. Just never loads.
used to work great.
I had removed it months ago, but wanted to try it again to even more De TIVO my Tivo as I am so un happy with their app.

Anyone else get it working now. What steps did you use?

Ideas?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Google changed their Google TV apk name, its now called Google TV Home, before it used to be named Launcher X


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I loaded Google TV onto the new Onn UHD Android TV device from Walmart. Works OK except I could never get the Continue Watching row to show up for anything I had begun watching in any app. And because the device settings weren't designed for Google TV, there was no place to set which streaming services you wanted Google TV to give you suggestions from.

Aside from that, though, the Onn device has major problems, as I had to unplug it to force a reboot several times in the first day I used it. It kept freezing up, or perhaps just stopped responding to commands from the remote. I read similar in a professional review of the product. Mine is going back. Best to avoid it for now.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Got the latest Google TV all, still does not work.

Is there a way to replace the default Android TV home screen with say ATV Menu to make it like a Roku?


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I see in todays Streaming conference Google said ALL Android TV devices will move to Google TV, no dates given.
Bet they are blocking it now unless its tested and signed off on.

Google TV is the feature of the home page, not Tivos and not the old Android home page.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

scottchez said:


> Got the latest Google TV all, still does not work.


Did you follow these steps?
https://www.howtogeek.com/693761/how-to-get-the-google-tv-ui-on-android-tv-devices-right-now/

If so and it still didn't work, I wonder if it would make a difference if you used a slightly older version of the Google TV Home APK, like one from April? Maybe Google did something very recently so that the APK won't work on devices that they don't intend to run it.


----------

